# How does Hopper firmware come in?



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Does the Hopper firmware come in over ethernet or satellite? I haven't been updated yet but I turn my network off before I go to bed. I'm sure its satellite but thought id ask.


----------



## ken1403 (Sep 16, 2006)

Thru the satellite as many people do not connect to the internet.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The updates are provided in blocks of Hopper receivers but all Hopper and Joey receivers must be powered off for the downloads to occur. Thanks.



saberfly said:


> Does the Hopper firmware come in over ethernet or satellite? I haven't been updated yet but I turn my network off before I go to bed. I'm sure its satellite but thought id ask.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

So happy.. . . .
I come to this site and I was one of the First to order the OTA tuner.
I have had it for over a week now.
---------------------
So Sad . . . . .
I come to this site and I find many others have the updated S230 software, but because I have one TWO of the newly installs Hoppers (3 weeks ago) with HIGH Recevier CA ID numbers. 
I still do not have the S230 software as they phase roll out slowly by ID numbers. I have had the tuner for a week now. Guess I wait some more.
I wish Dish could send it to those that ordered it now, or tells us the top secrete buttons to push on the DVR to force an update (DirecTV you just pushed 0 2 4 6 8 at startup).


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

My hopper/joey is always powered down when not in use. If you go to the "updates" selection in settings all it has is an inactivity timer. I have mine disabled. Is this wrong?


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I would set it to 2 hours if you want updates real bad. 6 hours if you dont care too much.



saberfly said:


> My hopper/joey is always powered down when not in use. If you go to the "updates" selection in settings all it has is an inactivity timer. I have mine disabled. Is this wrong?


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Does this even matter as I shut my receiver and joey off?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"saberfly" said:


> Does this even matter as I shut my receiver and joey off?


Nope. Even if you leave it on it will automatically shut down at around 1-1:30am anyway if you don't have any recordings scheduled during that time.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

saberfly said:


> My hopper/joey is always powered down when not in use...


When "turned off" they are in standby. I hope you don't mean power removed.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

No I don't unplug them every time I'm done watching.


----------

